
Hacker Daily – A daily podcast for Hacker News readers - dzohrob
http://hackerdaily.co
======
tra3
Why are you asking for my email? I just want to stick the RSS URL into my pod
catcher.

~~~
ryanmcbride
Looks like they don't have an RSS URL because they don't have a podcast yet.
So I guess the email is to get notified of when they have a podcast?

Not giving them my email but I'll gladly listen once this actually exists.

~~~
rufb
If contemporary podcasts had the habit of publishing a trailer to their RSS
feed by the time they announced the upcoming launch.

------
thogenhaven
Sounds like a copy of the new Techmeme Ride Home podcast - which is a pretty
good summary of today’s news:

[https://itunes.apple.com/dk/podcast/techmeme-ride-
home/id135...](https://itunes.apple.com/dk/podcast/techmeme-ride-
home/id1355212895?mt=2)

~~~
Simulacra
Thank you for this! I'm searching for a news podcast that is not quite so
heavy on tech, but encompasses all of the news stories that is of general
interest to the tech community.

------
aw3c2
> Join our mailing list to learn more about Hacker Daily and to get notified
> when we launch.

LOL, is this a MVP joke?

------
perryh2
I miss the old Diggnation podcast with Alex Albrecht and Kevin Rose.

------
JustSomeNobody
Instead of giving you my email address, I'll wait until you do a Show HN when
the podcast launches.

------
komali2
Not exactly sure what you want us to talk about when we have no information to
go on here... this could literally be just an email scraper for all the
information given!

Sounds like an interesting project though. Anybody got other good podcasts I
can kill time with on my bike ride to the train? I feel like if I listen to
the same podcast for too long I get bored of it, even if it's very
interesting.

